# If You Are Seated With A Calvinist



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 29, 2007)

http://bp0.blogger.com/_JgqeBIFA25Q/RoPCOF3XpeI/AAAAAAAAAfU/NSZc6K_Lg0A/s1600-h/calvinistsafety.jpg


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 29, 2007)

That is a great PSA, thank you James. Good stuff.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 29, 2007)

wow - good to know - especially the muslim deal - thanks!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 29, 2007)

I was at the airport the other day and wondered what all that commotion was about!


----------



## turmeric (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh, _man_, are we going to have to have an Arminian Act to go with the Patriot Act.


----------



## jsup (Jun 29, 2007)

Some of my fellow church members could use some of those Calvinix bottles.


----------

